# Baking Equipment



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Has anyone ever heard or use something call Bake Even Strips? From what I understand, it's suppose to prevent cakes from developing a hump in the middle. Before considering buying it, I'd love to hear from someone who used it.

As always, thanks for your help.


----------



## islander (Feb 6, 2001)

Hi Iza: The manufactured strips that are sold are just a heat-resistant outside and another layer of cotton sewn in a strip. You wet them down with cold water and pin them around your cake pans. They do work. I used mine so often they began to fall apart, so I took an ordinary towel and cut it to length and folded it to "double" it for thickness. I soak it (wringing out the excess water)and clip it in place using an office type of clip. You also could sew your own as the heat-resistant material is available at fabric stores. They do work and I use mine every time. Hope this helps you. Islander


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Excellent suggestion Islander, It really shouldn't be hard to make. I'll give it a try.


Thanks


----------



## lorib (Jan 3, 2001)

I have never used them, but I have heard that they work well - if my cakes have a hump, I just cut it off before icing. A slightly lower oven temperature also works - the hump is caused by the outside of the cake setting before the heat gets to the middle, resulting in uneven rise. The strips are made by Wilton and easily found in cake decorating/craft/department stores or through Wilton. 
The itemn I DO use for large cakes is a baking core. It is a simple funnel shaped thing that you fill with batter and place in the middle of the cake before you bake it. It conducts heat to that inside area and bakes a cone-shaped thing that you simply insert back into the cake after its done.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Lori,

Thanks for the explanation and suggestion. I am not sure I understand how you used the baking core. Would you know where I could ind more information on it?

Thanks!


----------



## lorib (Jan 3, 2001)

Iza,

Tha baking core is another Wilton product - most likely available in any store carrying cake decorating stuff. Wilton has a web site I'm sure (I'd guess Wilton.com, or run a search). I use the core for cakes 14 inches or larger. It is aluminum and looks like a mini croquembouche mold with the point flattened, it that gives you a picture. You fill the cake pan with your batter, grease both the inside and outside of the core (a really good spray works), then plunk the core down in the center of the filled pan, fill core (narrow part down, wide opn mouth facing up) with cake batter and bake as usual. When the cake is done, wait a few minutes, then just remove the core and tap the insert cake out, place back in the hole that it created and you have plugged the hole, trim as needed flush with the rest of the cake. Once the cake is iced, no one will know the difference, but your center will be cooked. The aluminum conducts heat to the center of the pan, allowing more even baking. It works very much like potato nails, same principle. Let me know if this helps!

Lori

[ 02-16-2001: Message edited by: LoriB ]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Lori,

Yes now I understand, sounds like a neat and useful thing. Love the way you can fill in the hole after. 


Thanks for all the information!


----------

